# i want to build my chest up, can you help me make a routine?



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am currently bulking and it was mentioned my routine was a little unbalanced, so if possible can anyone help me make a routine? i was hoping to be biased towards chest development as its the place i am seriously lagging behind.

i was thinking something along the lines of this:

monday: chest/ shoulders

tuesday: back

wednesday: rest/cardio

thursday: legs

Friday: chest/shoulders

saturday/sunday: rest

would this routine work as i would still like to improve my legs shoulder and back but i would really like to get my chest growing. i plan on making a journal after i sort my routine out where i will record as much info as possible so people can help me as i go. i will post up my ideas in a little but i am open to idea's preferaly i would like to train mon-friday and can go all 5 days. would shoulder be ok on weds or would it affect my chest on monday and friday if i had it in the middle?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I have recently altered my routine to this, getting good results

day1 chest/biceps

day2 legs

day3 rest

day4 shoulders/tris

day5 back

day6 rest

and repeat........


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

Routine idea #1

monday:

bench press bb 5x5

Incline bench press bb 5x5

decline bench press bb 5x5

cable crossovers 5x5

pec fly 5x5

tuesday:

chin ups, 4 sets to failure, 2 at begining and 2 at the end of the workout.

deadlifts, 5/3/1 2 warm ups, then 1set of 5rm, 1set 3rm, 1rm

single arm bent over row: 5x5

lat pull down, 5x5

wed:

ohp 5x5

face pulls

shoulder shrugs

arm raises

thursday:

squats 5x5

leg press 5x5

leg extension 5x5

leg curl 5x5

calf raises (not sure name) on the leg press machine

friday

bench press dumbell 3x10

Incline bench press dumbell 3x10

decline bench press dumbell 3x10

cable crossovers 3x10

pec fly 3x10

would this be effective? my plan is to follow this routine for around 6 months while bulking, aiming to get strength gains and muscle gains.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Me personally:

Mon - Chest & Bi's

Tues - Rest

Wed - Legs

Thurs - Rest

Fri - Shoulders & Tri's

Sat - Back

Sun - Rest

Cardio is performed with a selection of women during the week..... not always for that long haha 

On a serious note, when i finish college, on Tues and Thurs i will be throwing in 45mins cardio.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Bench press, 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets, 12, 10, 8, 6.

Incline DB's 1 warm up set, 2 working sets 12, 10, 8.

Flat DB flyes 2 working sets- slow TUT 10, 10

Most people overtrain, give this routine a go and give it everything, the more volume, the more you are pacing yourself Imo.

I have made leaps in size and strength using this routine.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i like both routines and i currently do a 2 on 1 off, 2 on 2 off, not sure if i could make a saturday though. i could do it everynow and again but know i would fail in the long run. monday to friday i can hit it hard and have no distractions. i wish i could get 2 cardio sessions at home a week.... happy to get one most of the time lol.


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

have you tried pre-exhaust my chest wouldnt grow at all then i switched to pec flye machine 3 sets incline db press 3 sets last set a drop set dips weighted 2 sets pyramid up in weight aswel going as low as 4 -6 on inclinje db pres


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hendrix said:


> Bench press, 2 warm up sets, 2 working sets, 12, 10, 8, 6.
> 
> Incline DB's 1 warm up set, 2 working sets 12, 10, 8.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^ looks pretty solid chest routine to me, make the weights count and you wont go far wrong !!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

zero2hero2013 said:


> Routine idea #1
> 
> monday:
> 
> ...


Too much work on chest, especially as a natty.

Over training will have a negative affect on growth


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

Twice a week can work (did for me all over) but with a LOT less volume. Maybe 6 working sets twice a week. The one you posted will probably destroy your chest, in a bad way.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

if thats you in that avi mate.it looks like youve never worked anything else other than your shoulders!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> if thats you in that avi mate.it looks like youve never worked anything else other than your shoulders!!!


Harsh but fair !!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

his shoulders do look freakily big compared to the rest.just being honest


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

he is all traps and no baps lol

i have the same situation so i do

incline db 1 warm up set 3 work sets

cable crossovers 3 work sets

and push ups till failure

its just a long process with chest hardest part to grow for me neway


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

I think to build a chest its all about volume I'd rather bench 6 sets of 12x80kg with minimal rest than 3 sets of 8x100kg with bigger rests


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Heres a simple idea for you,pick a press bench,incline or decline.

Do a weight you can get 8-12 good reps with.

Keep adding a pound or two pounds every workout.

Work the fcuk out of your chest week after week with a few sets.

Dont deviate from this plan for a couple of years.

Two years time youll have a good pressing weight and your pecs will have grown as well.

Simples.

Apply this to the rest of your bodyparts and bingo!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

thats so weird, i post up, get no interest then sort it all out, see an old thread i started and its got loads of stuff in it lol.

right so i went for a push pull legs routine, not going to focus on just my chest. the guy with the devil avi, your spot on, fixed the form around 2 weeks before you said that and now my chest looks a bit better lol. gonna eat massive train smart. and gain weight i hope!


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Why not do the Arnold technique he used to work back and chest on same day. warm up with flat bench for 30 reps low weight of course. Then immediately so to a back exercise IE - bent over row then go back to the flat bench, add weight to the bb 20kg then do 15 reps, back to a back exercise do some reps, then to chest adding more weight to the bb, perform another 10 reps etc keep doing this for your entire workout, this should make mad gains man, he called this the flushing technique, where your constantly switching the blood flow from chest to back and this works the chest and back to the max, you should be exhausted afterwards with your muscles feeling like they will tear out of ur skin....


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

might give that a go next time my routine goes funny, ( bank holidays etc) might be a nice way to merge them.


----------

